# another late one



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well dixie is holding out on me. Day one fifty was the 29th. So far i have only had one doe go on time. Juju kidded right on time on march 19th. the next doe to go was chrome, she was due april 4th kidded on the 7th. Trill was due the 19th she kidded the 22nd....hmm thats two girls that were three days late. Im starting to notice a trend here....
Dixie was due the 29th, so here we are goin into may 2nd, will tomorrow ne the day? Her ligaments have been gone for two days her sides like like i have been starving her. she lost her mucus plug yesturday. And im scheduled to go over to the other side tomorrw ( a good two hour drive each way) i have money on tomorrow about an hour after i leave.
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Or she'll wait til just before you are ready to leave and make you late.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

no she still hasnt done it yet! im thinking she is going to wait until tomorrow when i have to work and i dont have an hour lunch so i cant come home.
beth


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

These does really know how to drive us nuts. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Poor Beth, i know how you feel


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she goes soon, now don't go bald on us now :hair:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

well its seven thirty here i have to be at work in an hour, and still no baby. maybe she is waiting for a full moon or something.....
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Has she done anything yet?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

NO! other then her udder has doubled in size. YAY! i had a goat friend over last night, she peeked at her said ooo beth she is stretching...yea well dixie has been yawning stretching biting at her sides up and down off her grain rolling her head for the last three days. Her sides dropped three days ago too. I will get excited when i see the bubble and no sooner then that. LOL
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I bet she goes by tomorrow afternoon, unless she's one of those "drama queens" that just have to drag everything out :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont know she is a FF so i have no idea what she plans on doing. I just stood out there for about half an hour while i disbudded a kid fed the babies and let my iron cool down. She did get stiff in the back end a few time and start staring off into space. but other then that nothing. im going to be up until about midnight so well see what she does between now and then.
beth


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good Morning! Any news?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

well Liz i think you should get a prizeor something, its quarter to nine, i have to be at work at ten and dixie is having contractions! YAY, but its sunday, sunday are our busiest days at the store, and on top of that we are short people on sundays, there are only two cashiers there, three too few in other words. And its going to be nice in the seventies today which meanss we are that much mosre busy...
beth


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

At least it's warm out and I do know about being short handed! Because I was given today off , the opther cook is working 7-8....anyhow, I hope all went well and she has babies dry and fed when you arrive home.....healthy and un eventful of course ray:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

well it wasnt un eventful! not by a long shot. I came in and made milk up for the kids, she is in a stall right next to the kids. put the bucket in the kid stall and peeked at dixie, she is down on her side full out pushing with amber goo coming out. So i get in there and stick a finger in the make sure everything is there. yup
so she pushes and screms and pushes and nothing. So i go in and grab feet sack breaks ok so kid needs to come out
so i get the kid up until its knees and it wont come out any urther. I cant get my hand in there to make sure its all one kid but how could there be another with the size this one is. So dixie starts to sit like a dog i cant keep her up and pull kid all at once
so i run up to the house tll mom i need help she calls vicky (great goat friend thats only a few minutes away) and then follows me back down she is holding dixie up while i try and pull kid. there was no budging it. By now the kid has been out of the sack and in the birth canal for a good fifteen minutes. I thought for sure i lost the kid, i was just trying to get it out and hope my momma is ok. baby still aint coming out. I tried pushing in back in to see if i coulf get the head out by itself, and then bring legs foreward but there was no pushing baby back. dixie is by now so worn out she can barely stand, so i let her lay down and hopefully vicky will be here in a few minutes. So she lays down screaming i feel so bad, we're both worn out, and mom is still pushing really hard. so i try and pull while she is laying down which is very difficult because she kept rolling. And then suddenly out pops baby. what a relief. Like i said i thought for sure it was dead. But then it screamed. How in the world it survived im not sure after all that. I said after all that you sure as heck better be a doe. So i check OMG ITS A DOE! usually those tough ones (and big ones) turn out to be boys. but she had one huge girl. Dixie took awhile to get up and was pretty shaky but she is doing alright now. Baby is doing well too she is up and eating and boy is she big! 
i will get pictures later.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh congratulations on the doe!! I am so glad things worked out whew I was a little scared even reading it!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

THAT was a great story! I'm so sorry it was such a tough delivery, but it sounds like you kept your wits about you and did a great job!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW!! So glad you were able to help her! And she must be a big girl for momma to not be able to get her out! At least you had some help with your friend coming over and you kept your wits...Hope Dixie recovers and I can't wait to see the little monster!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well dixie and kid are doing well this AM. I left the kid on her yesturday and last night, she had such a difficult delivery and was so wobbely i felt like i should leave her with mom. She didnt seem upset at all this morning when i took the kid. The kid was only nursing off of one side so its better anyways. Dixie is doing much better she devoured her grain this morning and is back out in the pen with the big girls.
Baby is in the pen with juno (the kid with the broken leg) when i put her in there Juno looked at me like you want me to babysit again???
beth


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the kid!! :stars: 

I've figured out after Abby kidded(and a couple others) that if the bubble breaks before the kid is out the kid can still survive. Its when the umbilical cord disconnects that the kid is no longer on mom's 'life support'. I know this because when Abby kidded, before I got there, the bubble had been broken for about 15 minutes, and I was in Abby for about another half an hour and the kid still wasn't out, just his front legs were and the bubble was broken. He was half in half out of her for about an hour and a half and by the time we got him out of her he was still alive and boy was he ready to nurse!!! He wasn't aspirated or anything at all. And he is a big annoying bottle baby now


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, I have learned the bubble breaking is OK as well. It actually makes it easier to pull them out I think. You did great Beth, and Dixie did too! Can't wait to see pictures of the little, ummmm BIG, girl!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the biggest thing i was concerned about is her being crushed in the birth canal when dixie sat down lke a dog.
beth


----------

